# NEW BRUTE PLASTICS!



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

just a couple of pics of my brute with new skin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man it looks great! :rockn:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks sweet, were did you buy them. I looked on ebay but all i found was old beat up plastics. Mine are dark green and well used.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

kawi dealer the whole set was 520 that was for everything i dident think they were that cheap


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

That isnt bad at all, thanks


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shazzzzam i'm jealous josh.. looks good broski


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hell F'n ya !!!! Monster Nation Mfr's !!! Unite !!!!
Sorry,got a little carried away......Love it bro....AWESOME !!!:rockn:


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks guys i really think they should have a monster edition brute they have it for all the otherones except the utility class wtf


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice! Where did you get your Crushloks? Are you racing it?


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

those are the HL CRUSHLOCKS that i put new valvestems in and while i was at it i drilled 6- 2 1/2 inch holes in them to lighten them up and about racing i would really love to but dont really have the time for it so i just ride it like that we ride mostly water so we kinda race between all of the ppl i ride with


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

SWEET!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

thank yall if i can just keep it togeather i will be good hahah


----------



## mudmaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

looks sick! :rockn:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

nice !!!! can that $$ for a set of plastics be had at any dealer ? I havent found them for that. And what pieces were included.


----------

